# Post You’re Sleeping Beauties



## Persian (Jul 7, 2006)

SHhhhhhhhhhhhh...Cotton is sleeeeeeeeeping


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I have posted this before, but here is what they do when I am on the computer.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sure will. Here's Joplin...


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Does semi-sleeping count?

[attachment=9908:attachment]


ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Awwwww.... here's my Micka mouse passed out after playtime


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is Bonnie's favorite sleeping position:
[attachment=9909:attachment]


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

This is the last time I remember Noelle sleeping: February 20, 2006: 7 weeks old. 

She is ever-alert. If she is sleeping and I try to sneak up on her to take her photo -- that little head pops up and she's ready to go.

[attachment=9911:attachment]


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I think Mia was about 10 weeks old here, in Mikey's bed.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

*Here is my sweet boy Teddy. He was asleep until mommy started messing around with the camera
I love this picture









Here is sweet Skippy *

*







*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> This is Bonnie's favorite sleeping position:
> [attachment=9909:attachment][/B]


Henry loves seeing Bonnie in that position









He is such a tramp!!

Here's little Frankie...



> Does semi-sleeping count?
> 
> [attachment=9908:attachment]
> 
> ...


LOL ~ What a GREAT pic!! Looks like a mirror image


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*I have more but not in this computer at work. so I may add later*


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Here they are , Princess Charlotte , Henry and Teddy . Sarah


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Abbie a few weeks ago
[attachment=9916:attachment]
The boys, they love to sleep like this
[attachment=9917:attachment]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

every one has such great pics!!









some of my most favorite pictures are of massimo sleeping!

this is one of his VERY FIRST pictures ever...
[attachment=9918:attachment]
a more recent pic..he crashed after a hard day of running though the mud...
[attachment=9919:attachment]


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I have very few of Perri sleeping--I have the same problem as Kim, I can never sneak up on him!

[attachment=9921:attachment]


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Trinket always wants to sleep with Ramses......
[attachment=9922:attachment]
[attachment=9923:attachment]


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Doing Laundry...









Resting in his "Puppy Panties" after his neuter. 









Napping with J. 









I love when Linus is sleepy. He gets so cuddly and snuggly.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=9925:attachment]

Well Scooby was asleep till the flash went off, then he opened his cute little eyes


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

*I love these pictures that have the same "theme". The top right includes and the bottom right is Jeff's little buddy Dixon.*


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here is Parker
[attachment=9927:attachment]
and here is Pixel
[attachment=9926:attachment]


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

[attachment=9932:attachment]

Oh, I forgot about this picture of Zoe who was asleep until I picked up the camera.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Here is Sassy back a few months ago when she won the bed from Kodie's and Kelsie's mom.

[attachment=9934:attachment] 

Here she is right in the middle of a photo session. Guess this says how she feels about taking pictures.

[attachment=9935:attachment]


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

I absolutly love sleeping babies.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=9933:attachment]

[attachment=9936:attachment]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I very seldom get pictures of Matilda sleeping, I love this one








[attachment=9937:attachment]


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Ohhhhh I just love all the pictures of the precious sleeping babies...

Teddy Betty has a habit of sleeping with things...so his favorite toy is always on the bed with us...so this is the order of things...me...on side...teddy snuggle up with me....then whatever toy is his fav at the moment and then................the ball.

God forbid we don't have all this on the bed every night when we go to sleep...he will not sleep until they are all there. Too funny

This is almost what it looks like...minus the ball and me.












































































































[attachment=9939:attachment]


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Here is Sassy back a few months ago when she won the bed from Kodie's and Kelsie's mom.
> 
> [attachment=9934:attachment]
> 
> ...


Now that is what I call a "sleeping beauty"


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is Sassy in the car after a day of shopping. Such a tired baby girl.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Toy in her usual sleeping position...against the back of my leg
or my daughter's. That's my daughter.
[attachment=9949:attachment]



Cosy passing out after trying to kill the new ducky toy.

I'd say the duck lost.

[attachment=9950:attachment]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

[attachment=9951:attachment]


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I can only get good shots of Tucker when he's sleeping. He hates the flash!

I think this is a Sunday after a trip to New Orleans










Tuck and his dad 4th of July. I need bigger furniture!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

This is one of my favorite photos of Wilson


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

They are all just so cute. You just gotta love them to bits eh??









Here are a couple of Chloe - on her back as usual !! lol lol


Dede and Chloe from down under
[attachment=9967:attachment] 

[attachment=9969:attachment] 

[attachment=9970:attachment] 

[attachment=9971:attachment]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

She opened her eyes a little once she knew I seen her. I dunno why she jumped in there?










She usually sleeps curled up in a ball but I guess she felt like streching out.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

here he is as a baby..i forget how old
















both of these he is sleeping on my lap

My sig. and this one were after a long day on th beach


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

> They are all just so cute. You just gotta love them to bits eh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































I love the little black rectangles!!!! LOL!!!!
Jess


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Here she is partially asleep showing that little belly


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Fantasia always wakes up when I take her picture sleeping so I don't have many of her actually sleeping lol. Here's one when she was a pup.










And here she is a couple years ago sleeping on some junk mail. I have posted this one before and it was in my profile (still might be).


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

aww all the sleepy heads are so adorable!
I doubt I am doing this right but heres my very little baby


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Dede you crack me up with all your censored photos! Probably the cutest thing I've seen all day...and I wake up to the Duff


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I love these theme topics too!


Here's one of my first pics of Jett, sleeping by Kylee
[attachment=10017:attachment]

Kylee all snuggled up in my bed
[attachment=10018:attachment]

Kylee in one of her funny sleeping positions
[attachment=10019:attachment]

I hardly have any of Jett but here's one
[attachment=10021:attachment]


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Here are a couple of pics of maci sleeping when she was a pup..








snuggling with her momma


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a great topic!!!







I don't have many pictures of Tango sleeping. He is just like Noelle and wakes up as soon as I move in with the camera, but today I was able to get pictures of him with my cell camera phone. I hope they aren't too fuzzy.

Here is my sweet Tango...










He got cold, so my Dad put a blanket on him...


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I LOVE this thread







How adorable all our sleeping pups are! Here's an old one of Jacky boy: 










And this one: Though I woke him up right as I took the picture, on accident!!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I love all the sleepy pics, Gidget does the best sleepy pics, but I don't know how to resize them. Most of the pics I have taken in the last couple of months we set the camera to take in the format to e-mail or post so the will fit but some of her best sleepy pics are just to big. Here is one that will work.
Excuse Lily's hair, she had been rooting around in another bed, but I could not resist the chance to snap a pic of Gidget and Bentley so cozy in the bed together. 
Aimee

[attachment=10036:attachment]


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Awwwww, I love all these sleepy puppies!!!! Here is Lexi snoozing with her orange roo roo.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Here are a couple of Harley snoozing on a hot summers day .... I hope I don't offend - I haven't censored his 'private' bits (bad mummy!)


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sammy and I. Sorry I don't look as cute as her sleeping.
















Sammy Maree








Max








Max








Sammy and Max


----------



## maltmyheart (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's Alex On the 4th of July.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Here are a couple of Harley snoozing on a hot summers day .... I hope I don't offend - I haven't censored his 'private' bits (bad mummy!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...










CUTE!!!! He is out like a light!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Here are a couple of Harley snoozing on a hot summers day .... I hope I don't offend - I haven't censored his 'private' bits (bad mummy!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A picture paints a thousand words......................... he is just sooooooo comfortable lol lol



Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Well, I wuz sleepin' peacefully on Daddy's ankle until mum got out the camera. Can't let her win, can we guys.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*This picture is of our sweet sweet Elliott resting at a posh hotel!! He just loves those linens!! hahahaha*


----------



## Binky's Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

oops-I got so excited I sent an empty message! Here are Binky and my husband on a lazy Sunday afternoon.


<div align="center">


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Aww these are all such cute & innocent babies







I dont know how I missed this thread









I guess when its nap time its nap time for everyone, ZsaZsa is the only one missing, thats because she is taking the picture









[attachment=12040:attachment]


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

Ow I love this topic!!!!
I loved seeing all these pictures!!!
isn't funny that a lot of them sleep belly up!?!
sooo cute!!!

I took this one yesterday


----------



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

OMG everyones pics are so adorable, I love it.









Here is a pic of Meli sleeping on my husband's lap.
Enjoy.


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Here is Pixie napping at 6 weeks old---taken during one of our pre-adoption visits with her.


My Webpage


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

[attachment=12069:attachment]
This looks so comfortable!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Last night on the sofa.....................


...semi asleep....... LOL

[

[attachment=12078:attachment]


Dede and Chloe from down under



PS the little monkey!!! She opened her eyes!!! She knew I had the camera out!! lol lol


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

i know this is for pictures... but last week I made a video of mac sleeping. it tood forever to get it up on youtube... but it's here. 

I was trying to wake him up but he wasn't interested. sooo cute!!!

my sleeping prince


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Caught her snoozing today!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I caught Kodie and Kelsie sleeping in Kodie's bed!!







My babies are finally getting along....
[attachment=14200:attachment]
[attachment=14201:attachment]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

They are darling!!! That bed looks comfy enough for ME to want to sleep in it.









enJOY!
Melanie



> I caught Kodie and Kelsie sleeping in Kodie's bed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Getting her beautyrest on The Ugly Sofa:









Two peas in a pod:


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Here are the tuckered 3, Maci, ZsaZsa & Jewels:
















[attachment=14212:attachment]


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Awww, what little snuggle bugs everyone's malts are. 
Love everyone's pics, so cute! 
This is the first time I am seeing this post, so here are a few of our sleeping pics.


















This one was on the train:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

pics galore:






























as you can tell, otis likes sleeping on the couch, where all humans belong!


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

> every one has such great pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG he looks soooooo tiney or is that big foot..


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Pictures make me soooo tired....
[attachment=14423:attachment]
[attachment=14426:attachment]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Here is a picture from couple of nights ago. unfortunately he opened his eyes. 
he loves to sleep right under the wheels of my chair
This is so far the most uncomfortable pillow he has chosen



















*
ok this one is a little better*


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

Dad why are you waking me up w/ that silly camra? LET ME SLEEP

















Ok yes i put rollers in her hair and get that cute lil curl.. Looks good in a top not or just all day wave n style.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Here's an older one of Jack sleeping, he always sleeps so ridiculously!!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

This is my favorite sleepy picture of the girls.
















And this is Lexi's new favorite place to sleep.....towels right out of the dryer in the laundry basket. LOL!! How will I ever be able to put them away now?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=225047
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh... i do have big feet!! 9 1/2!







he acts much bigger than he really is....he's 4lbs of furry fury!








here he is compared to my giant head:








here's another one of my favorite pics:


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

took this pic of mac sleeping on my stuffed eeore last week!! sooo adorable!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*I think Wookie is really enjoying sleeping on the couch now... he gets so comfy looking and relaxed.










TOO FUNNY!

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Can I just add one more picture?









I just think this one is funny because he was just pretending he was sleeping.

he was not sleeping at all. I set this up all by myself. I was positioning his ears

and placing the toy in his hand and I guess he was liking it and closed his eyes


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Can I just add one more picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha arent they fun to play with when they are so tuckered out







I snapped this one of Zsa today, it was just so precious to me








[attachment=15185:attachment]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

How in the world did I miss this post? I've thoroughly enjoyed the six pages of cuteness!!

[attachment=15187:attachment]
Lucy snoozing
[attachment=15188:attachment]
Caddy sort of snoozing








An older pic of Lucy snoozingg on her back








Quite frankly, I am not sure if this is smiling or sinister.








I also have a belly up sleeper.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=274778
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww zsazsa looks like she is in dreamland for sure


----------



## MINNIES MOM (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is Minnie my sleeping beauty, when she was a few weeks old and just this week!
I love seeing all the precious babies visiting dreamland! Do any of your babies talk or run in their sleep? Minnie does sometimes. I always wonder what she is dreaming about.











P.s. I hope I'm posting this right, still new at this!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Sleeping on my lap


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i looooooooove all the sleeping pics...






























but i just realized there are none of the mini monster....so....


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I think it's so funny when Ollie sleeps like a passed out, drunken sailor....

[attachment=20070:attachment]


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh I love this post! Everyone's babies look like little angels! :wub


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Little Bentley when he was still a little baby boy. Such a cute idea all our sleepy heads


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

This is one of my favorite photo threads ever! They are all look so cute, sweet and innocent when they are sleeping!

I posted one of Wilson way back when this thread started- but here are a couple more...

[attachment=20071:attachment]

[attachment=20072:attachment]

[attachment=20073:attachment]


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

awww.... I love the sleepy photos. They're all so darn cute!


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

They're so cute when they're sleeping


----------

